# Happy birthday, Shalimar!



## Shirley (Sep 15, 2015)

Have a great one.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy birthday to you, Shali.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you Shirley, pot roast and spice cake tonight!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you Jackie.


----------



## Debby (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday Shalimar!  I hope that it's extra special for you, that the sun is shining and someone you love surprises you and gives you a wonderful reason to smile!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Debby, I have a new love so anything is possible!:love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday to my lil mermaid pal, Shalimar!!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2015)

Happiest of natal days to you, my fishy friend!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks, Phil! Join me for a virtual birthday dinner, why don't you? Do yah like pot roast?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Jim, birthday cocktails please! Lolololol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks, Phil! Join me for a virtual birthday dinner, why don't you? Do yah like pot roast?



Love it - haven't had it in years! 

Black tie?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy birthday, and a happy, healthy year ahead!  (And I'd love some pot roast.)


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Black tie of course. I am providing booze, non alcoholic refreshments, homemade ice cream and spice cake, and brown sugar fudge. Various hors d'oeuvres. Live music also. They play requests. All are invited to the mermaid's birthday bash!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Sunny, come on over.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Oops, for my vegetarian friends, we have a variety of pasta dishes, and salads. Bon appetit!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 15, 2015)

Hope you enjoy your very special day, Shalimar.  Party on!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you Cooke, are you joining us for dinner? We have vegetarian dishes.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Shalimar. I'd love to come to your supper but my passport is in Florida.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 15, 2015)

Yep, I'm on my way..... spice cake and ice cream, yum!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Pappy, I am so sorry you are not joining us. How near the ocean are you? Perhaps you could catch a ride with one of my friends? Or, I could send one to you with a care package. Thanks for the birthday wishes.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow, this sounds like a bash to end all bashes!

I will behave as I normally do when released into the public - first get ripped on the alcohol, then go into diabetic coma with all the sugar in the ice cream, cake and fudge, then mercilessly taunt the vegetarians by dangling pieces of meat from my ears and spinning around in a circle and chanting "I am red, I am meat, I can spin on my two feet" until I fall down. 

Oh, and I also play Bach on the kazoo.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Cool, Phil. You are my kind of party animal. I play the piano, should be fun. No cameras allowed. Lolololol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey, kazoo and piano make a great mix! 






No cameras? *sigh* I perform best when the strobes are flashing and the paparazzi are swarming like flies, but okay. I shall start off basso profundo and finish incognito.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Eek! In your case, wouldn't the paparazzi be swarming like fleas, Phil? Boom. Lololol


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Eek! In your case, wouldn't the paparazzi be swarming like fleas, Phil? Boom. Lololol



If paparazzi were fleas, they could jump 20 times their height and achieve some fantastic aerial shots!

Besides, I can't be photographed - my religion prevents it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 15, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> If paparazzi were fleas, they could jump 20 times their height and achieve some fantastic aerial shots!
> 
> Besides, I can't be photographed - my religion prevents it.
> 
> ...



Mine too Phil but what the hell, it's Shalimar's Birthday Bash!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2015)

This promises to be an enlightening event!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

I dunno, guys. This is beginning to sound a bit too pure for me. I do appreciate the visuals around the jumping paparazzi though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2015)

Too pure? Well, I suppose we could dirty it up just a little ...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Phil, I love it! Lolololol. Anyone else have any funny pics?


----------



## AprilT (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sis







Thought you might enjoy this


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

So cool, sis. April you are the best.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 15, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Too pure? Well, I suppose we could dirty it up just a little ...
> 
> View attachment 21516


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

You guys!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2015)

Heck, maybe I'll go all-out ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 15, 2015)

SEE?  It's Phil's fault, I was just sittin here.......


----------



## Cookie (Sep 15, 2015)

I see the festivities have begun.  Ready to rock & roll?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> SEE?  It's Phil's fault, I was just sittin here.......



Well, I certainly didn't start it - I'm as innocent as, well, as ...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

So much fun! I am laughing so hard. Eating Canadian bacon and free range eggs, tomatoes, grilled mushrooms. Bangers also. Homemade raisin bread toast, ginger and lime jammy marmalade thingys----and hash browns. Heart attack special for my birthday. Fancy Kona coffee with whipped cream. Cooked and served with a smile  by the new man in my life! Oh happy day!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Phil, I double dare you to put a baby bonnet over your do-rag and head out for a jaunt around your neighbourhood. If you make it back alive, pleez regale us with your adventures. HaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## Pam (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy birthday, Shalimar!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Cookie, I am outnumbered here. Help me show these boys how the Canadianim really party! I got a keg of beer just for you! And a really large straw. Lol. Let's rock!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you Pam. Please join us, we have English beer, clotted cream, and bangers!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 15, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I certainly didn't start it - I'm as innocent as, well, as ...
> 
> View attachment 21520


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday Shalimar!


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh, yes! Happy birthday, Shali! Your the best! Glad I happened to catch it. There's no competing with Shirley and Phil's mermaids. Great posts, both! Shirley really did a job. Being a techno dummy. This is the best I've got.
artytime::cheers1::chocolate::flowers::hatoff:
I have some frozen mini-pot roasts in the fridge. I will throw one in the micro and think of you at supper time. Have a great day!


----------



## ndynt (Sep 15, 2015)

*Happy Birthday to SF's favorite Mermaid....
*



                                                                          A lonely Mermaid took the time 
                                                                          to stare across the sea
                                                                          Just hoping to find a shining star
                                                                          That might set her heart so free

                                                                          A lonely Mermaid fell asleep
                                                                          On the beach when she found peace
                                                                          For the heavens sent to her
                                                                          A dream for her to keep
_                                                                          Author_ ~Isaac Lavin~﻿

_*May that dream follow you through out your Birthday year....fulfilling all your Birthday Wishes...
*_


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh, wow! in the time it took me to post, this thread really took off! A virtual reality party for sure. :lofl:


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 15, 2015)

Shalimar.
Have a lovely one

Kenny


----------



## Cookie (Sep 15, 2015)

OMG! this is wild and wonderrrrful!  Lets boogie!  Drink, eat! dance! Sing!   Oops, looks like things are getting crazy!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2015)

That bathtub scene is hilarious!


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday Shalimar . Nona, that poem and mermaid picture are beautiful!
Rose, I'm still laughing at both bathtub pics…funny stuff.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you Rose!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2015)

:HAPPYBDAY:   Shali.....and many more.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Underock, thank you for the goodies and birthday wishes. Kenny, love the animals. So kind of you.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Nona, the mermaid and the poem are precious. Thank you, and a big hug. Lara and Falcon, so lovely of you to wish me a happy birthday! Thank you. Cookie, you are a woman after my own heart! See you all in the tub later! Gotta,rock around the block a few times on my rollerblades to free up some calories for tonight. See ya!:love_heart:


----------



## AprilT (Sep 15, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I certainly didn't start it - I'm as innocent as, well, as ...
> 
> View attachment 21520




Phil, you are a very sick man! :laugh:





Cookie said:


> OMG! this is wild and wonderrrrful!  Lets boogie!  Drink, eat! dance! Sing!   Oops, looks like things are
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, looks like a fun crazy time party. :woohoo1:


----------



## Misty (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy I made it back in time for your Birthday, Dear Friend!  I even made you a Birthday cake, tho it didn't turn out quite as well as I wanted it to, but it comes close. 




Hope your day is as Special as you, Shalimar, and is filled with lots of Love, Fun and Happiness! :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Misty, my dear lady, I love your cake just as it is! Shhh. Don't tell anyone about my retired friends. It's their little secret. Lolololol. Thank you for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Moonflight (Sep 15, 2015)

Hope it's Ok for a newbie to join in.  Happy Birthday Shalimar.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Moonflight, of course it is ok for you to join in. Thank you for the birthday wishes, and please join us for the birthday bash!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2015)

heyyyyyyy I can't come to the party...  so I'm sending my besties to you to wish you a wonderful Birthday :love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## Shirley (Sep 15, 2015)

May I join you in the pool?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Jump right in, Shirley, the water is warm. Salt water pool, no chlorine!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks so much Holly, love the mermaid with the glasses.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 15, 2015)

Shirley said:


> May I join you in the pool?



I wonder if others notice that is YOU.  Good job Shirl.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2015)

(In a Mae West voice)

Ooh, hello there, birthday girl - mind if  merman joins your tub party?


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 15, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> (In a Mae West voice)
> 
> Ooh, hello there, birthday girl - mind if  merman joins your tub party?
> 
> View attachment 21537


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2015)

You have SUCH a fashion sense, Jim!


----------



## drifter (Sep 15, 2015)

A belated Happy Birthday.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Jim, Phil, I am tickled pink at your silliness! Lolololol.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Jim, Phil, I am tickled pink at your silliness! Lolololol.



Adorable aren't they.  LOL!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Drifter, thank you so much for the birthday wishes. Not belated in the least. It is only 2:45 Pacific time.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

April, you are sooo right! Lol.


----------



## Mike (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday from me too Shalimar.

Mike.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Shalimar!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Meanderer!! Why, oh why are you killing my friends? Lolololol. Thanks for the funny pics.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the happy birthday Mike!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 15, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Happy Birthday, Shalimar!



No need for the notorious stirrups here is there"


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2015)

???   Shal,   Is there a zipper in the back?     I've often wondered.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Correct Falcon. An invisible zipper.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2015)

Do I find it using the Braile system?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Falcon, you are a flirt!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 15, 2015)

And happy birthday from the Southern Ocean too, Shali


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you so much, Warri. I would love to swim with the dolphin!


----------



## Linda (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday Shalimar and it sounds like you've had a pretty fine day!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thank you so much, Warri. I would love to swim with the dolphin!



Then you must come to Western Australia and visit Monkey Mia.

http://www.sharkbay.org.au/monkey-mia-introduction.aspx


----------



## chic (Sep 16, 2015)

Happy Birthday Shalimar. I hope I'm not too late to the party.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 16, 2015)

I will raise a larger than usual martini in honor of our mermaid today!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2015)

Linda, my party was superb. Chic, we could continue parting if you wish--lots of wonderful food and drinks left. Ralphy. Have a huge drink just for me!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2015)

To all the wonderful people who posted such wonderful birthday greetings, and lovely/fun/silly graphics, thank you from the bottom of my heart. I was/am touched and overwhelmed by your kindness and generousity. You truly helped make my day spectacular!!:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2015)

Sorry I'm late Shalimar, but hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you so much SB. My birthday was wonderful.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2015)

Whew!  I thought Shalimar was having  another birthday, thought, "hell she'll be older than me at this rate"....


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Whew!  I thought Shalimar was having  another birthday, thought, "hell she'll be older than me at this rate"....



Didn't you know? Women are allowed as many birthdays as they like, and they don't age.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2015)

Phil, my kind of guy!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2015)

I now pronounce you man and mermaid.:love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I now pronounce you man and mermaid.:love_heart:



And me without my tails! :cower:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2015)

You guys!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2015)

It's all Phil's fault, I was just passing by....


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 19, 2015)

Jim and I are the Hawkeye and B.J. of SeniorForums ...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2015)

Ok, but I refuse to be hot lips houlihan.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ok, but I refuse to be hot lips houlihan.



Darn.

Maybe you could be Rosie ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2015)

*Incoming*!!!!!!!!*Loud sound of Choppers landing*...."All doctors report to the LZ" announced by the barely capable "Radar" O'Reilly.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2015)

Who is Rosie, Phil?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm of two minds on the TV series (which they show 2 episodes a day here) ... on the one hand I enjoy the rapid-fire witticisms that are blended so well with the horrors of war. On the other, I'm growing tired of Hawkeye's cowardice that is displayed in so many episodes. He refuses to use a gun and even refuses to fight bare-handed - he's a wimp!

(Not you, Jim - just the TV character )


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Who is Rosie, Phil?



She's the camp bartender, owner of "Rosie's" bar and, I believe, serves as madam to several "joy girls". layful:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2015)

Let's go to Rosie's for a grape Nehi!nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2015)

Phil, you are officially in deep water without a paddle. Ahem. I googled Rosie.  Feel free to begin groveling......now. Lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Phil, you are officially in deep water without a paddle. Ahem. I googled Rosie.  Feel free to begin groveling......now. Lol.



Well, you turned down the part of Hot Lips, so you got whatever was left. layful:

And I only grovel on Mondays - far less of a crowd then. 



			
				Meanderer said:
			
		

> Let's go to Rosie's for a grape Nehi!nthego:



First we'll have to get a Rosie ...


----------

